# Has anyone installed this diy brush rest on a recurve or longbow?



## catman-do (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm still going to shoot of the shelf with all said, it works for me and has always...Let me know how it turns out for you with the tooth brush thing..


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

old - 

Many, many years ago, but not like it showed in the link
See pic. Did not have any issues with it.









Viper1 out.


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

I shoot toothbrush arrow rest on all my recurves. The rest are functional and highly durable. Longbows I shoot off the shelf. They are the best arrow rest I have ever used for bowhunting. I shoot vanes off the rest with no issues. I like to use thin pigskin for the leather. The skin I use is about .030 in thickness. I don't want to build out the centershot with thick leather. I like to build in one contact point, so that it is only .060 outside of centershot.


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

This is one I made out of the bristles out of a benchtop brush.


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

I use a belt sander to sand the base of the bristles 5 minute expoxy for the bristles to the leather underneath, then Barge cement to attach the leather to the bow. Hope that helps. Brush rest work great in a hunting shot to hold the arrrow in place. I get better clearance with the rest than off the shelf and allows the use of vanes if hunting in wet conditions.


----------



## Gordon m (Sep 2, 2010)

Too much work for me . I like a simple fuzzy side Velcro on mine lasts a very long time and works well for me ..


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Used the tooth brush rest from 59 to about 68 on my recurves. They worked great.


----------



## oldnewby (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks much for the replies. Dragonheart : It looks from your photo as if it would be difficult to remove all that glued-in leather from your bow if you needed to replace the brush. How do you do that?


----------



## Archer Mech (Sep 7, 2014)

I prefer a raised rest off the shelf like these. I use a Para rest, Bear Weather rest, or a Bear bristle rest that I have left on my various bows. I guess the real trick is to find the right brush if you're making your own.


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

I want the rest to be bombproof for hunting in all conditions. I glue the leather with Barge cement. It holds even in wet weather. It is a rubber cement. I have taken them off with no issues using the Barge.

BTW: I would be shocked if anyone would ever need to replace the brush rest from shooting it out. I have shot tons of arrows and they simply don't wear fast at all. They really are a great arrow rest and I like that I made it myself.


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

Here is one made from the bristles cut out of a toothbrush. I initally tried one of the para-rest, but don't like that the stick out at 90 degrees from the bow. I angled the bristles so it will hold the arrow on the bow. When under the influence of adrenaline making a killing shot this is the best arrow rest. It holds the arrow in place. Nothing wrong with shooting off the shelf, but if you want great arrow flight or the ability to shoot vanes, this is the ticket. I shoot 4 fletch 60 x120, 4" vanes and can powder test the back of my arrow with NO contact on the fletching. Full helical fletch. 

View attachment 3458025


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

Here is what the angle looks like. The arrow sits right in the V and the bristles lay slightly down. The original whisker biskit. LOL

View attachment 3458041


----------



## oldnewby (Oct 13, 2015)

Dragonheart: I would like to view those two photos that you tried to attach; but when I try to open them, I get an error message saying that this was an "invalid attachment".


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

Used brush rest a long time ago. Did not like how they rapidly deformed. Definitely were horrible for hunting conditions. However, to each his own.


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

Windwalker: Did you make them like the build along listed by the OP? My experience has been great with these rest. 

Here are the photos try again.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

> Windwalker: Did you make them like the build along listed by the OP? My experience has been great with these rest.


Used commercial and homemade. Did not like them. In the field they would accumulate trash and snow/rain, sometimes ice up. However, as said, to each his/her own.


----------



## oldnewby (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks to all who replied, for the valuable information and pictures.


----------



## jpy15026 (Nov 5, 2015)

.....


----------

